

0h h1 game is now available on GitHub - anne_veling
https://github.com/Q42/0hh1

======
quarterto
Looks like they've fixed my biggest gripe about the game, that it showed you
exactly what you had to click to win.

~~~
mrtnkl
Yes we tried to fix most of the things that people didn't like. What do you
think of it now?

~~~
quarterto
At work so I haven't tried it out yet, I'll give it a go tonight. Thanks!

------
twiss
Great game. It would be nice if the game could remember the first wrong move
and show that at the end.

~~~
mrtnkl
Should it ask before it does that?

~~~
twiss
Maybe, yes. You still have to think about which rule you violated / why your
logic was wrong, though.

------
maaaats
It's broken here now. "Utils.isDoubleTapBug is not a function"

~~~
sjoerd_visscher
It is working for me. What browser is this?

------
ainiriand
It is an amazing game concept.

~~~
mrtnkl
The concept is based on the Japanese "Takuzu".

